

Ask HN: What's the best N/USA-free computing setup? - freedomback

Starting from the operating system up, what software and online services can I use to regain some semblance of privacy?<p>My Privacy Plan by Ben Matthews looks like a good start: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;benrmatthews.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;06&#x2F;my-privacy-plan&#x2F;<p>What are your recommendations? Bonus marks if it&#x27;s relatively simple and fast to implement.
======
halfpipe
I'd guess it'd be an idea to never publish yours or a family members name,
address or any other personal information to any website or sign up form.
Ever.

Then use some form of anonymous payment for anything you buy.

Ensure all of your browsing is done through Tor and/or a VPN.

Don't cache anything, just in case you get raided.

Also, always use a PC in the dark. It works. Trust me.

------
UnoriginalGuy
No such thing.

You connect to the internet you're going through the USA even if the company
you're dealing with is based in some other place. For example, I just ran a
tracert on a connection to a college located in the same city I am in, it goes
through New York State before hitting a data centre in the UK.

You can install Ubuntu, use AOSP on your phone, and use Firefox for your
browser. But as soon as you connect to any service, including Hacker News,
there is a good chance you're being spied upon.

If you want to avoid the dragnet then I'd stick to obscure sites and services
(i.e. smaller providers) since the NSA likely hasn't taken the time to spy on
each and every one. Also online game's interplay chat might be somewhat spy
free (relative to other IM services anyway).

